# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Kleurstof in medicijnen/ titaandioxide

## cecoene

Hoe belangrijk is een kleurstof in medicijnen?
Titaandioxide zit in pseudo gezondheid vitaminen tabletten en medicijnen,geen toegevoegde medische waarde alleen kleurstof. Je haar valt er van uit en het is een goedkoop (gif) grondstof. Ik geef je ter overweging van arsenicum valt je haar niet uit!

----------


## Flogiston

Heb je een betrouwbare bron voor je verhaal dat titaandioxide schadelijk zou zijn?

Als het echt schadelijk zou zijn, waarom zouden de fabrikanten dan geen andere kleurstof gebruiken? En waarom is het dan überhaupt goedgekeurd door alle medische keuringsdiensten wereldwijd?

Vragen, vragen, vragen... Maar ik ben vooral benieuwd naar een bron die jouw verhaal bevestigt.

----------


## cecoene

een laborant, door de euro goedgekeuerd. argument goedkope grondstof. googel zelf en ontdek waar deze grondstof nog meer in zit. heel verhelderend.

----------


## Flogiston

Waar een grondstof allemaal voor wordt gebruikt, maakt niet uit. Zout wordt immers 's winters op straat gestrooid, maar dat betekent nog niet dat het daarom slecht is om wat zout op mijn eitje te strooien.

Op Internet zoeken is zinloos. Op Internet vind je dat je meer tarwe moet eten omdat dat zo gezond is, en je vindt ook dat tarwe zwaar giftig is. Je kunt op Internet lezen dat stevia gezond is, je kunt ook lezen dat het kankerverwekkend is. Ik bedoel maar...



Kortom, we hebben nu één onbekende laborant die om een onbekende reden een opzienbarend verhaal ophangt zonder aanwijzingen dat zijn verhaal ergens op is gebaseerd.

Vind je het erg dat ik geen geloof hecht aan zulke ongefundeerde alarmberichten?

Natuurlijk sta ik open voor de mogelijkheid dat er toch iets aan de hand is. Ik zou dan echter graag een echte, betrouwbare bron zien. "Ik ken iemand die zegt dat het echt zo is" is niet bepaald geloofwaardig.

----------


## cecoene

slik je medicijnen? deze info staat in elke bijsluiter!
wat mij irriteerd is dat vitamine pillen ook titaandioxie bevatten. maar een bewuste consument kan daar zelf keuzes maken.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik heb meteen even gekeken in mijn medicijnvoorraad.

Ik heb drie verschillende medicijnen liggen:
- Panadol groen
- Aspirine (de oorspronkelijke, van Bayer)
- Naproxen

Geen van deze drie bevat titaandioxide.



Daarom ben ik op Internet naar bijsluiters gaan zoeken.

Ik vond meerdere bijsluiters waar titaandioxide wordt genoemd als bestanddeel. Dat was het enige dat ik vond: dat het in sommige middelen zit. Over bijwerkingen van titaandioxide of andere nadelige eigenschappen werd niets vermeld.



Wat ik wel kon vinden was dat titaandioxide los te koop is als natuurproduct dat de huid beschermt.

Ook op een kruidensite wordt titaandioxide aangeprezen omdat het de huid beschermt, ontstekingsremmend werkt, en schadelijke UV-stralen tegenhoudt.



Als jij een bijsluiter hebt waarin wordt gewaarschuwd tegen de gevaren van titaandioxide, zou je dan zo vriendelijk willen zijn de betreffende tekst hier over te typen? Ik ben inmiddels wel heel benieuwd...

----------

